
Firefox Quantum fails the Acid3 Test (And is slower than 30fps for some tests) - ConnorJC
http://acid3.acidtests.org/
======
portacaval
"Acid3, in particular, contains some controversial tests and no longer
reflects the consensus of the Web standards it purports to test" acidtests.org

------
nallerooth
The only difference I get when comparing Firefox Quantum to Chrome stable on
Linux (updated Arch) is Test 71, which takes too much time in Firefox and
thereby gets a 'warning'.

------
ConnorJC
Obviously, you need to be on Firefox Quantum to see its test results. You can
click the A to see test failures (Shift-Click it to open in a new tab).

Edit: I get a 97/100, with the following errors:

    
    
      Failed 3 of 100 tests.
      Test 23 failed: expected '14' but got '5' - wrong exception for createElementNS('null', ':div')
      Test 25 failed: wrong exception
      Test 26 passed, but took 50ms (less than 30fps)
      Test 35 failed: expected '0' but got '1' - root element, with no parent node, claims to be a :first-child
      Test 69 passed, but took 2 attempts (less than perfect).
      Test 71 passed, but took 214ms (less than 30fps)
      Total elapsed time: 1.57s

~~~
4e1a
On my Android I see this:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V7LHP1arMMEKnCaPIWjZvZKFhq1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V7LHP1arMMEKnCaPIWjZvZKFhq1febI1/view?usp=drivesdk)

~~~
aruggirello
That's the same score I get on Ubuntu 14.04/amd64 with Firefox 56 though.
Let's see what I get after the update...

~~~
aruggirello
After the update, I get 97/100 - That's +2/100\. BTW it _does_ feel a lot
snappier.

------
boksiora
Chrome also is failing at 97/100

~~~
beckler
Safari also fails at 98/100

------
Shorel
Opera used to pass the Acid3 test.

And that version has been discontinued, the team disbanded, etc.

------
mark_edward
This article is fake news. All the browsers fail it.

